# Greek Fried Potatoes



## disco (Feb 10, 2017)

First, I didn't know where to post this as it is a side item but I developed it to use some of the trimmings from my back (Canadian) bacon. So, if any moderator wishes to move this, I bow to your wisdom and thank you for your help!

I have found many uses for the trimmings from my bacon. The ends from the bacon have a very strong smoke taste and need to be used sparingly but add a nice flavour if used well.

I was making some home fries to go with a chicken schnitzel I was making and thought about adding some lemon and oregano for a Greek influence. As usual, my weak age addled brain wandered and led me to think about using the bacon trimmings.

I chopped 125 ml (1/2 cup) of bacon trimmings and the same amount of onions.













Greek Fried Potatoes 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






I cut 500 grams (1 pound) of soft skinned potatoes into a 3/4 inch dice.













Greek Fried Potatoes 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






I added 250 ml (1 cup) of water to the potatoes and microwaved them in 2 minute intervals until they were just fork tender then I drained them.













Greek Fried Potatoes 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






I heated 15 ml (1 tbsp) of butter in a fry pan over medium heat until it was frothy. Then I added the bacon and cooked just until it was getting a nice red colour, about 3 minutes.













Greek Fried Potatoes 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






I added the onion and sauteed just until the onion started to soften, about 3 minutes.













Greek Fried Potatoes 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






I added the potatoes and 50 ml (1/4 cup) lemon juice and 5 ml (1 tsp) oregano. I cooked, stirring occasionally, until the lemon juice was evaporated.













Greek Fried Potatoes 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






I continued to cook until the bacon was starting to crisp. Do not try and brown the potatoes. They will not brown and aren't meant to.













Greek Fried Potatoes 07.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






Here is the finished product.













greek.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 10, 2017






The Verdict

The potatoes have a great texture and the lemon gives the touch of tart I like in Greek style potatoes. The bacon trimmings added a great smoke flavour that I really like but made She Who Must Be Obeyed roll her eyes and accuse me of smoking everything. However, I note she had a second helping!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Feb 10, 2017)

Interesting take on taters!


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

That's exactly like the way I like to make Greek fried potatoes whenever I make them. Next time will be the first!

Bruce


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2017)

b-one said:


> Interesting take on taters!


Thanks!


TardisSmoker said:


> That's exactly like the way I like to make Greek fried potatoes whenever I make them. Next time will be the first!
> 
> Bruce


Har! They are usually roasted.


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

Disco said:


> Thanks!
> Har! They are usually roasted.



Variations, variations, do you never stop?!!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Feb 10, 2017)

Great pics, great directions, great post! Yum!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2017)

Great side dish, Disco!

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## disco (Feb 11, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Variations, variations, do you never stop?!!


Much to She Who Must Be Obeyed's horror, nope!


chestnutbloom said:


> Great pics, great directions, great post! Yum!


Thanks!


SmokinAl said:


> Great side dish, Disco!
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> Al


I appreciate that, Al.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

I've never heard of them, but the pictures and your eloquent descriptions have peaked my interest!  Bookmarked this one too!

They look scrumptious


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 11, 2017)

Thx. Disco, I love greek fried potatoes, I bookmarked this one as I am going to try these very soon.  Looks great....


----------



## pitbulmom (Feb 11, 2017)

Another recipe going in the folder! LOL! 

They look fantastic! I have added Oregano to Fried Potatoes before, but never thought about the Lemon!


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2017)

Never seen anything like them,in the Greek Diners

Looks good

Richie


----------



## disco (Feb 12, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I've never heard of them, but the pictures and your eloquent descriptions have peaked my interest! Bookmarked this one too!
> 
> They look scrumptious


Thanks, I was just trying to use up some bacon trimmings!


AB Canuck said:


> Thx. Disco, I love greek fried potatoes, I bookmarked this one as I am going to try these very soon.  Looks great....


I do love taters. Thanks!


----------



## disco (Feb 12, 2017)

PitBulMom said:


> Another recipe going in the folder! LOL!
> 
> They look fantastic! I have added Oregano to Fried Potatoes before, but never thought about the Lemon!


Thanks for the point! If you haven't tried lemon on potatoes, you have to try the real Greek potatoes that are roasted in the oven. 


tropics said:


> Never seen anything like them,in the Greek Diners
> 
> Looks good
> 
> Richie


Har. As I made them up at the moment, I suspect a Greek would spit at you if you called them Greek food! I just used the seasonings from Greek roasted potatoes.


----------

